# "LA CHAMUCA" (the demon girl)



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

​
*What slingshot is the best of these three?*

LA GUAYABERTA00.00%LA PACHONA323.08%LA CHAMUCA1076.92%


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

still experimenting with a pattern, which promises to be one of my best, probably some of you remember that pair of slingshots called "guayaberta" and another one of my past pieces, one of the revolution day, called "la pachona".

However, since these two were not the first ... the first piece I worked on with this particular pattern was this, "La Chamuca" ... composed of a main part of Red eucaliptus... and twoinserts of mesquite wood.(courtesy of my good ol' friend Xidoo)

it was the first ... I left a piece that was about to dismiss, because I made the mistake of filing a lot of material from the waist of the fork.

so, with a huge "what I can lose if I dare?" I took two cuts of mesquite ... curiously on their way to the trash ... and used them as inserts ... The result? the more comfortable fork and one of the best work I've done (modesty aside)

I love working like that! recovering material from the pile of waste.

here's a few pictures for your enjoyment. thank in advance all your kind comments.

....

(If the devil had a slingshot ... definitely should look like this)

*LA CHAMUCA*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*

*







*


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

super nice and unique.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks as though this would fit sooooo well in your hand!
Good work.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

great job josh!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Well Done, love the lines.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Great craftsmanship !! Great design !! Really like your work.

Al


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Very fine craftsmanship, looks indeed like it would fit the hand well.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The craftsmanship is over the top!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> The craftsmanship is over the top!


wow! i'm starting to blush! LOL
thank you buddy


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Wonderful ergo!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work! Did you inlay the mesquite or glued to the handle?


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Orale,
Que buena, te quedo la recua injertada mi buen CHANEKE. Gracias por la mencion y pues si se ve muy bien la recua. Parece que calza muy sabroso en la manopla, claro habria que verla en accion, pero si es como las que ya he tenido, que se ponga a temblar la iguana. Saludos







.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> super nice and unique.


Yeah! +1; I voted you up.


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

Amazing and beautiful! I want one!


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

my kind of size lovely work i bet you can shoot these all day
polecat


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful work from a real craftsman!


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

LA GORGEOUTTA








you did incredible job here...


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola maestro chaneke
sinceramente me podria casar con cualquiera de ellas , pero la chamuca , ese culito respingon , me encandila mi mai .
Un abrazote


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Hola maestro chaneke
> sinceramente me podria casar con cualquiera de ellas , pero la chamuca , ese culito respingon , me encandila mi mai .
> Un abrazote


Ea Alf! gracias por tu comentario! estamos a la orden!


----------



## BOWDIDDLEY (Dec 7, 2011)

would you sell one like this?


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

BOWDIDDLEY said:


> would you sell one like this?


sure!! why not!?

contact me by P.M. and we can certanly get a really nice deal here.

thanks for your consideration mr. Bowdiddley


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

"Hola maestro chanek"

Absolutely superb. A gorgeous piece that works principally as a piece of fine art for me. The real beauty of it is the way it kind of looks so essentially Mexican. The vibe is Pre-Columbian to my mind.

It has inspired me no end and is the main reason I signed up on this forum. I hope you don't mind if - for my first go, I would like to do an interpretation of it. I'd be using another Australian wood - jarrah. Similar reddish tone to the red gum, nice figure, but darker.

...love yer work!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello! That would be a Keeper for sure!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

really great look like a bull


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

wow!! the post it`s alive again!!!

thank you guys!! I really apreciate all your comments... and yes!! this fork is an animal!! just like a bull


----------

